# Lucas Oil Speedway



## DRoberts (May 13, 2008)

Not best quality, I know. tips and advice welcome.


----------



## Shibby! (May 13, 2008)

I assume you required the high ISO?

Overall, they seem pretty crisp.  If you can deal with a slower shutter speed trying ramping down the ISO to clear up the image a bit.

The XT and XTi are brutal in low light conditions for both CA and artifacts.  It's like a lose-lose situation.


----------



## DRoberts (May 13, 2008)

When I got my shutter speed and ap settings where I liked them, I tried lowering the ISO, but got to much blur, so I increased it back and got the grainy crap. I am having big problems with my low light settings and ISO.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 14, 2008)

Where are you at in Missouri?  I'm a Missourian, and have never heard of Lucasoil Speedway.  Is that in Odessa or somewhere?

BTW, your photos are good considering the conditions and equipment.  Your camera is good, but racing is by far one of, if not the, most demanding conditions for camera equipment.  Throw in low-light (looks dusky), and you can only do so much.  Plus the lighting at these smaller tracks doesn't do the car justice.  Get the huge floodlights like at Talladega or Bristol or somewhere like that, and your photos would be much more crisp and colorful.


----------



## schumionbike (May 14, 2008)

Can you tell us what time you took the picture and what ISO you were shooting at.  Sometime there isn't much anyone can do.


----------



## DRoberts (May 15, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Where are you at in Missouri? I'm a Missourian, and have never heard of Lucasoil Speedway. Is that in Odessa or somewhere?


 
I am just outside of Springfield. Lucas Speedway is in Wheatland. It is one of the nations top dirt tracks...check it out... http://www.lucasoilspeedway.com/



schumionbike said:


> Can you tell us what time you took the picture and what ISO you were shooting at. Sometime there isn't much anyone can do.


 
These races ran from 6:00pm to about 12:30am so I had a range of lighting. I started out with an ISO of 1600, then ranged down to 400 and back up.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 15, 2008)

DRoberts said:


> I am just outside of Springfield. Lucas Speedway is in Wheatland. It is one of the nations top dirt tracks...check it out... http://www.lucasoilspeedway.com/



Whats sad about this is that I lived in Springfield for three years and never knew about it *beats head*

Also, is it possible some of your "grain" is just clumps of dirt that has stuck to the white wall and is flying through the air?  I mean, dirt races are loud, smelly and dirty, so perhaps not all of this is noise.

Either way, they're still good shots, but I have a feeling on a paved track you'd have sharper images.

EDITED TO ADD:  what does the histogram look like on these shots?  The reason I'm saying is it looks like you have quite a bit of contrast to play with, and maybe that will make the cars pop out a little more.


----------



## Derekhtv (May 27, 2008)

Hey, I was at the race shooting the show for Speed TV! I took a few pics but from up on one of the lifts while they were lining up. Maybe I'll post some. Get any pics of the storm?


----------



## DRoberts (May 28, 2008)

Derekhtv said:


> Hey, I was at the race shooting the show for Speed TV! I took a few pics but from up on one of the lifts while they were lining up. Maybe I'll post some. Get any pics of the storm?


 
lol...small world. Didn't get any shots of the storm, but got a few of the rainbows right after. We were pulled under the carwash at the back of the pits through the storm.


----------



## keith204 (Jun 1, 2008)

wow...

I do other tracks around the area. (Springfield Raceway, Dallas County Speedway).  Recognize this guy from your third pic?








I think your photos are a bit soft, and maybe an easier fix than you may think.  When I shoot this style of photos, I've gotta have my AF set to AI-Servo.  If not, between the focus beep and the time I click the shutter, the cars are a bit out of focus.  Setting AI-servo keeps the cars in focus.  

Also a bit dark...what shutter speed/iso/aperture were you using on those?

Your XT isn't bad.  Just getcha a 2.8 lens.  I used a Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 all last season, and LOVED it.  I also used it for all photos this season so far.  (www.TurnLeftPics.com).  That'll REALLY help suck light and provide better IQ.  I have a 20x30 blown up here beside me, taken with an XT and Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 at Springfield Raceway.  You have a capable camera, just get a better lens if you can afford one.  (I'll sell you mine for $580)


----------



## DRoberts (Jun 1, 2008)

keith204 said:


> wow...
> 
> I do other tracks around the area. (Springfield Raceway, Dallas County Speedway). Recognize this guy from your third pic?
> 
> ...


 
Wish I could afford it right now. I am saving for a better setup. 
Will try the AI setting though with what I have and see where that gets me. Next weekend I am working state motocross at Halfway will try it there. Need to hook you up with the owner of the company I work for. He is looking for some shots to put on the EMSS website.


----------



## Derekhtv (Jun 3, 2008)

DRoberts said:


> lol...small world. Didn't get any shots of the storm, but got a few of the rainbows right after. We were pulled under the carwash at the back of the pits through the storm.



HEHEHE Yup that's me!


----------

